# Carter Stabilizer



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Im still figuring out if I should spend it on Carter Stabilizer for my Grizzly 14" bandsaw. I still cant justify the $80 for it. I would like to cut bandaw boxes. OR should i get better bandsaw blades?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have looked at these as well and wonder if its worth the money or not. It will be interesting to hear what people say on this.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have one. Got it at a show for less than $80. It is ingenious and works well with small blades - I use 1/8 to 1/4" with it. I use it on my Grizzly. If you have ever seen the Carter guy cut reindeers, it it impressive. I'm not cutting reindeers, but you get a smooth motion cut. You can get nice tight curves with little drift. You do need a good blade, however.


----------



## Pathpounder (Sep 28, 2007)

I dedicated my smaller bandsaw to one for bandsaw boxes. Pretty happy with it. Like Ellen said, you need a good blade on it. i use a 1/8 Olson with good results.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm probably going to spring for the whole Carter converter from Iturra Design. I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## neandernormite (May 11, 2011)

I use both types of carter guides on my bandsaw. The Stabilizer and the one for larger blades. I have done a lot of upgrades to my Bandsaw and would have to say that those two guides are the best ones I made. With no side forces binding on the blade you can make insanely tight turns, like directly 90 degrees. I have never regretted a single penny of their price.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the Stabilizer on my 17" Grizzly and had to spend an extra $60 for the adapter as they dont have one that fits the 17" Grizz. I have been very pleased with the things I can do with the stabilizer. Another bonus that no one mentioned is that blade changes are MUCH quicker without having to readjust upper and lower guides every time you change blades.Having said all that,if I had seen one before I ordered mine,I would have bought a grooved bearing from Allied bearing for $4 and made my own! This is a really simple design with the bearing being the only moving part.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Guy check ebay from time to time , I payed full tilt at the show and then bought one one ebay for 20 buck new in the package. Also the Stabilizer add so much more versatility to the band saw , I for one would highly recommend buying one.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

gfadvm, You mentioned that Allied bearing sells the grooved bearings. Could you please give me their contact number or website? I would like to buy a few of them. There are a number of Allied bearing companies listed on the Net.

Thanks, John


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Are you sure they make a stabilizer for your grizzly 14"? I want one for my G0555 but it appears that you have to first buy a carter guide conversion kit at $170 before you can get a stabilizer for that saw. I'm pretty bummed out about it.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.carterproducts.com/product.asp?product_id=28&cat_id=14


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

You dont have to buy the conversion kit but you do need to buy [or make] the adapter as the stabilizer isnt made to fit Grizzly saws[or they just want to sell you the $60 adapter]. I bought the adapter for my 17" grizz but could have made one for less than $1. That said I do love my stabilizer and use it for all my cuts except resawing. The stabilizer and adapter for my saw cost me $140.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Steve,

Unfortunately the first line of the product description states "CTR1 - For use on saws equipped with Carter guide kits. Fits in 7/16" mounts". Like I said before the conversion kit for the Grizzly 14" is $170.

http://www.carterproducts.com/product.asp?productid=130&catid=13

What am I missing here?


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I have emailed the company twice and still didn't get a response.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

If I truly have do have to spend $170 just so I can then spend another $70 for the stabilizer then, no I wouldn't get it. The guides that come with the G0555 aren't bad and I wouldn't spend $170 to replace something that works pretty good already. For me this is a deal breaker. I would like to have the narrow blade stabilizer and I would pay the $70, no problem, but $240… not me. After watching the Carter demo at the woodshow this last time through I was impressed with Carter. I'm a fan of what they have to offer but I can't go that high.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I wonder if this one will fit?

http://www.carterproducts.com/product.asp?product_id=36&cat_id=14


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm in the process of adding all the Carter bells and whistles to my vintage Delta 20". It sure does add up quickly. From what I can tell, however, it's almost standard equipment now. The Carter people are SO helpful. I dropped them a line and got a detailed response, chock full of pdfs and diagrams. I'm not sure I could justify the several hundred dollars on a new saw, but my old grey beast needs a bit of rebirth. 12 feet at $15/foot for carbide blades is sure painful though.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Dude what the heck is going on here? That DOES look like it might fit! I'm gonna feel pretty dumb if I was all worried about getting one made for the G0555 when the standard carter stabilizer was all I needed the whole time. I mean its part number is even STD1. Like (Standard 1) Geees! *palm to face* Nothing has changed for me I still want it and if I can get in for $80 then I'm pulling the trigger on this. Thanks for paying attention Steven.

Edit
Man I'm gonna order this as soon as I get home tonight! I was so bummed that they *didn't make one for my saw* and turns out… * I'm just dumb.*


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok now to address why this thread was even started. Sorry for the slight high jack. As far as band saw boxes and anything else that needs tight radius cuts, my theory is that the carter stabilizer is worth it for two reasons. 
1. it cuts straight down even in thick pieces. (straight deep cuts in a tight radius gotta be nice for bandsaw boxes)
2. it cuts a tight radius with a wider than expected blade. So maybe you can use a 1/4 blade where you used to need a 3/16. Will you get more life out of a 1/4 inch? Probably.

The videos on the carter website and seeing them do all of this live at the wood show has be sold. I will be putting my money where my mouth is a buying the stabilizer. TODAY


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You know, they make entire conversion kits too


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Let me know how you install it, because i have no clue how to remove the top guides or the bottom. There is a limit when you turn the black knob.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok my STD1 should be on my door step when I get home today. I looked again at my saw wondering about this install. The limit on the black knob perplexed me also. Then I figured that it must be necessary to remove the threaded rod that the knob rides on. I thought I would find a nut that fit that rod and tighten it up on the knob and then be able to turn the rod. Then I thought wait a minute, if that is indeed how you remove the guide then it would be ignorant of grizzly to design it where you need to rig something up like that. So on a hunch I took another look and hey what do you know, in the exposed end of the threaded rod there is a hole. DUN dun DUUUNNNN!! An Allen wrench hole. *GASP*


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Ah, the hidden tap screw; the nemesis of many men


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Dude! Its awesome. Installation takes 5 minutes or less. All you need is an Allen wrench. Popping this guide on and off couldn't be easier. Once it was on it cut STRAIGHT and turns soooo tight. I love it.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I have done it before took apart all the guides. Can't believe I forgot how to do it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

I noticed the Oak was laminated . 
Was that so the grain wont cause the blade to drift??


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use 1/8 " blades with my Carter stabilizer all the time and they work fine.


----------



## UncleTom (Mar 5, 2018)

If anyone has tried to resaw a straight cut through a thick piece of wood with one of these things you'll probably find the blade drifting all over the place. This is because you have to remove all of your other bearings. So unless you have the luxury of making straight cuts on a larger band saw and cut tight curves on your 14" with a 1/4" blade or thinner you are going to have to put all of your bearings back every time you want to make a straight cut, which is a pain. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I have it for my shopfox clone of the grizz 555. No adapter needed. I ha e not really stressed it out, but it is a lot nicer for cutting curves.

For resawing, I do switch to a wider blade nd use the regular guides. For straight lines on thinner stuff I don't seem to have a problem sticking with the stabilizer.

Brin


----------

